# Bloat



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm

While most think of bloat as affecting large breeds, small breed dogs are also at risk. Know the signs and what to do.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you this is excellent info, as usual.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting information..and who knew it was second only to cancer in claiming dogs' lives? Yikes. :mellow:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 16 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851833


> http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm
> 
> While most think of bloat as affecting large breeds, small breed dogs are also at risk. Know the signs and what to do.[/B]


Thank you for this information. I am going to take this article with me when we see Dr. Krisi. Snowball has shown several of these symptoms off and on. I don't want to take any chances with my precious fluff.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

One can never learn too much it seems now a days. THANK YOU for sharing this with us all. 

Even with my Mom losing her Akita to Bloat, I still only thought it was a large breed issue. Now I know better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've seen bloat in Mastiffs -- even saw one Champion pass away from bloat. And, my Stepdaughter's Rottie had bloat a million years ago and I watched the very expensive surgery that was done to save his life.

I know it's possible (but not prevelent) in smaller breeds, but I've never personally seen it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My youngest has bloated multiple times. I've also seen doxies and a Bichon bloat. I didn't realize that it wasn't just a big dog thing until recently myself.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm confused ... one link says water before and after meals is a cause .. another says to give water to prevent!! :smpullhair: 


http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm
Says giving water is a cause


http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_bloat.html
Says restricting water can cause


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 17 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852204


> My youngest has bloated multiple times. I've also seen doxies and a Bichon bloat. I didn't realize that it wasn't just a big dog thing until recently myself.[/B]


Good grief Jackie... that is unreal that he has bloated multiple times. Do you know what caused it? Isn't that unusual for a Malt?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For as many links as you find, you will find different theories. I would look at the Purdue studies and trust them the most.


----------

